# Ohio Tree worker killed.



## IHateTrees (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.wcpo.com/news/local-news/man-crushed-by-tree-limb-in-union-township

Unqualified lawncare guy tries tree climbing out in an effort to save cost of hiring climber, dies.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 3, 2014)

updated story just gets sadder 

36-year-old Chester Miracle of Mount Orab leaves behind a wife and two children.

Read More at: http://www.local12.com/news/feature...fied-killed-treetrimming-accident-18532.shtml


----------



## Samlock (Oct 5, 2014)

An unfrequent name the poor fellow had. But the ladder associated with a fatal accident have been seen before.


----------

